# Birds In PA In Need Of Homes



## ChibiFluff

*Loving new homes needed*

I'm desperately trying to find homes for two collared doves. They are 3.5 yrs Male/Female pair named Ein and Zwei. They are incredibly cuddly and playful and will come when called. I live in PA but I am willing to drive up to 12-15 hrs away to find my babies the perfect new home. I just found out that I will be having a baby of my own and I need to find a home for all of my birdies as I live in a very small place (2 bedrooms) and I need to change the birdie room into a baby room. If you are interested please let me know as soon as possible.
I am also looking for homes for a male cockatiel, hatch date 12/15/05 (coos like the doves), and a Lovebird/parakeet pair if anyone can point me into the right direction.


----------



## Becca199212

Hey!
Congratulations on the baby! 
You might find someone on this website who will take care of your birds but if not I would reccomend using this site
I have used the UK version before to buy some doves. I've had a look at the US one and there is one woman saying she will take in any unwanted birds on that page and another asking if anyone has any doves to give away a bit further down.
http://www.petclassifieds.us/index/listings/category1374/page4.htm


----------



## Charis

Becca199212 said:


> Hey!
> Congratulations on the baby!
> You might find someone on this website who will take care of your birds but if not I would reccomend using this site
> I have used the UK version before to buy some doves. I've had a look at the US one and there is one woman saying she will take in any unwanted birds on that page and another asking if anyone has any doves to give away a bit further down.
> http://www.petclassifieds.us/index/listings/category1374/page4.htm


We know that Jennifer is a safe and will not harm the birds she receives. Others offering to take unwanted animals of any kind need to be thoroughly checked out as their intentions may be less than honorable.


----------



## horsesgot6

Hi Thanks For Posting Here. If there is no one closer That Can Take These Birds yes i can Take Them. If I Can Found Great Homes Around Here For Your lovebird and cockatiel I will Do that To So this Way Its just one trip. i will Post Something On Them At My Vets Office. As I know i could Take the Parakeet and doves. My Husband Said the lovebird And The cockatiel To But I don't Have A Cage For them And The Doves Would Have A room To fly free In. The Parakeet would Be Added To My 3 Parakeets. So wouldn't need a cage there. 
I'll keep In touch On this Post And See What Happens. Hoping Someone closer Can help. With The Price Of gas would Hate to see you have to spend Alot Of Money with A long drive if there is someone close. 
You Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## horsesgot6

About what is your Time Frame For finding Homes For these Birds. 

There is Also another Way For you To Find A Good Home stop by Your vets our all Vets Office in your area And see if they Know of anyone that is looking for a Bird They sometimes Have A area to post Giveaway /Sell Ad's on. All my Vets Around here Have a area to post something on. Thats How i find Homes For Dogs And Cats That people Drop Off At the Farm. You Find some great people at the Vets Office plus you Know that they Use/have A vet. 

I also Only Adopt Out / Giveaway On A return policy This Way The new Owners Don't feel Like they Have to keep if the Animals Doesn't fit In to there family I've Only ever had One Come Back In the Last 7 Years Of Finding Homes(Dogs And Cats). But It Does make the New owner Feel Better if they know they can give it back. Then It lets you find A new home this way you can always get updates on how they are doing and know where they are. I Love that Part of It the Updates Are aways great. 
Hope Some Of this Info Helps .

You Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## maryjane

horsesgot6 said:


> *I also Only Adopt Out / Giveaway On A return policy *This Way The new Owners Don't feel Like they Have to keep if the Animals Doesn't fit In to there family I've Only ever had One Come Back In the Last 7 Years Of Finding Homes(Dogs And Cats).
> You Have A Great Day,
> Jennifer


This is a great policy and one I practice as well. I have had some people call and say, It just isn't working out with this animal, can you take it back? And I do, so they are happy and the animal is safe with me and not at the pound or listed as Free on a pet site.  Many people don't want to bring them back but it's nice to offer, just in case. I hope you find the perfect home for your birds, whether it is with Jennifer  or someone you find closer.


----------



## teebo

i would be willing to take in the parakeet and love bird pair,and the cockateil,i have owned these kinds of birds before,i would give them a loving home,im from new york so im not that far from you,maybe 2-3 hours away.contact me.


----------



## ChibiFluff

*Everyone's Stories*

Thank you everyone for all of your help! I'm putting everyone's full stories up on the board, to get to know the birdies better. All birdies are taken for a yearly checkup at the Ironstone Veterinary Hospital. I've had them posted with pics/stories since I was 2 weeks pregnant and have managed to place only 1 of the birdies. Everyone listed here still remain. I've tried a lot of local rescue centers, but have gotten now where in the past 2 months. By the way, I will be keeping my oldest birdies, a nine year old dove that my husband bought for my birthday in our first year of marriage, and my 19 year old cockatiel, who's been my best friend since I was 8.

If anyone is still interested after reading the stories, please contact me.

Name - Ein/Zwei
Age - Aprox 4 years
Sex - Female(Ein)/Male(Zwei)
Breed - Collard Doves
Color - Brown/Black/White
Time - 1.75 years
Personality - Loving and Sweet. Love to cuddle and
play. Very mischevious. They love to get into things
and are great escape artists. They are very loud and
will coo continuously. Who ever adopts these guys
needs to love noise. They've even been
known to coo for hours! They definately love attention
and to be tucked under your chin and cuddled.
Background - These guys came to me as a result of a
neighbor keeping them outside in a cage that they
could barely move in. I love doves sooo much that I
knocked on their door and asked about them.
Immediately the guy asked me if I would take them as
he's been desperate to get rid of them. They're
supposed to be a male/female pair, but they've never
laid any eggs.

Name - Akai/Kiiro
Age - Unknown
Sex - Male(Akai)/Female(Kiiro)
Breed - Lovebird/Budgie
Color - Akai-Redfaced/Green
- Kiiro-Bright Yellow
Time - 2.25 years
Personality - (Akai) Protective, bites at the cage when
you go near it. I've been working with him and he'll
take treats from my fingers through the bars, or sit on a ladder
but won't sit on my finger. He's passive when
out of his cage and has been trained to fly back to
his cage to the phrase "get back on your cage" and to
enter his cage to the phrase "time to go night-night".
He's very playful and looooves to shred things with
his beak. His favorite play thing is a water bottle sealed 
shut with glitter and water in it.
He loves to bathe and gets very excited when he sees
me coming with his bath and always jumps right in. To
his credit he can be handled when needed. Both me and 
my husband have had to pick him up bare handed a couple
of times and has never left a mark.
- (Kiiro) Skittish. Loves her cage mate
and always cuddles, grooms and kisses him. Will only
come out of the cage if Akai calls to her enough. Only
eats her seed and won't take and other foods. Can't be
handled without gloves. She will chomp the heck out of
what ever she can get her beak on and doesn't let go
until she's released. Once out of her cage it's a 
complete fiasco to get her back in. She's very playful 
inside the cage and loves to hang upside and weave 
in an out of the rings in the cage. She won't bathe 
though and gets very upset when her cage mate flicks 
water on her.
Background - I got these guys from a family who had children,
but the children weren't taught how to behave around birds.
They teased them, poked them, hit the cage, yelled at them,
and left the cage covered alot. They were crammed into a 
very small finch cage. It came that one of the children soaked
the birds with 409 cleaner until which they were laying in the 
bottom of the cage completely in shock. Their mother came to 
me totally histerical with them in a towel, and I washed them
up, put them in my hospital cage and took them to my vet.
I took care of them from there on out.

Name - Baby Rosie
Age - Hatch Date 12-13-2005
Sex - Male
Breed - Cockatiel
Color - Grey/White/Yellow
Time - 1.02 years
Personality - Protective. Will allow for handling once
out of his cage for a period of time. Excessive and
extremely hard biter. He can say his own name, and coo
like the doves. Is a great escape artist! He's incredibly smart
and really needs lots of play time. He loves music too and
dances back and forth when my husband plays Elvis.
He can be a great birdie buddy for the patient person. 
He's VERY loud. Mostly talks, coos and some whistles.
Background - Baby Rosey comes from an abused background.
Another pet that had been from a breeder for their child,
but the child was often left unattended with him. He
was hit and teased and the cage was poked and had
stuff thrown at it. One day the bird bit the child
very hard and the mother was just going to throw it
outside, so I ended up taking him.


----------



## ChibiFluff

*Return Policy*

My return policy is absolute: I will definately take back any of the birdies at any time should their new owner not be able to care for them. Regardless if I have to come pick them up or they can be brought to me.


----------



## horsesgot6

Thanks For The List Of The Birds. Its Great That You Even Put There Back Ground Info. I will Use This Info To Place A Add At My vets Office To See If I Can Place them For You. The Cockatiel I may Have A Home for My sister Would Be Willing To Take. So That Just Leaves The Lovebird. Now You Said The lovebird and parakeet are A Pair did You Want To Keep Them Together Or Can They go to diffrent Homes. I Would be Keeping The Doves And Can keep The Parakeet. Are You Sending There cages with them Or Will The New Owners Need To Buy A Cage. What was Your Time Frame For Finding A New Home For your Birds. 
I'll Keep Checking Up On this And Let You Know if I Find Any Homes Around Here. 
Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## teebo

ChibiFluff said:


> Thank you everyone for all of your help! I'm putting everyone's full stories up on the board, to get to know the birdies better. All birdies are taken for a yearly checkup at the Ironstone Veterinary Hospital. I've had them posted with pics/stories since I was 2 weeks pregnant and have managed to place only 1 of the birdies. Everyone listed here still remain. I've tried a lot of local rescue centers, but have gotten now where in the past 2 months. By the way, I will be keeping my oldest birdies, a nine year old dove that my husband bought for my birthday in our first year of marriage, and my 19 year old cockatiel, who's been my best friend since I was 8.
> 
> If anyone is still interested after reading the stories, please contact me.
> 
> Name - Ein/Zwei
> Age - Aprox 4 years
> Sex - Female(Ein)/Male(Zwei)
> Breed - Collard Doves
> Color - Brown/Black/White
> Time - 1.75 years
> Personality - Loving and Sweet. Love to cuddle and
> play. Very mischevious. They love to get into things
> and are great escape artists. They are very loud and
> will coo continuously. Who ever adopts these guys
> needs to love noise. They've even been
> known to coo for hours! They definately love attention
> and to be tucked under your chin and cuddled.
> Background - These guys came to me as a result of a
> neighbor keeping them outside in a cage that they
> could barely move in. I love doves sooo much that I
> knocked on their door and asked about them.
> Immediately the guy asked me if I would take them as
> he's been desperate to get rid of them. They're
> supposed to be a male/female pair, but they've never
> laid any eggs.
> 
> Name - Akai/Kiiro
> Age - Unknown
> Sex - Male(Akai)/Female(Kiiro)
> Breed - Lovebird/Budgie
> Color - Akai-Redfaced/Green
> - Kiiro-Bright Yellow
> Time - 2.25 years
> Personality - (Akai) Protective, bites at the cage when
> you go near it. I've been working with him and he'll
> take treats from my fingers through the bars, or sit on a ladder
> but won't sit on my finger. He's passive when
> out of his cage and has been trained to fly back to
> his cage to the phrase "get back on your cage" and to
> enter his cage to the phrase "time to go night-night".
> He's very playful and looooves to shred things with
> his beak. His favorite play thing is a water bottle sealed
> shut with glitter and water in it.
> He loves to bathe and gets very excited when he sees
> me coming with his bath and always jumps right in. To
> his credit he can be handled when needed. Both me and
> my husband have had to pick him up bare handed a couple
> of times and has never left a mark.
> - (Kiiro) Skittish. Loves her cage mate
> and always cuddles, grooms and kisses him. Will only
> come out of the cage if Akai calls to her enough. Only
> eats her seed and won't take and other foods. Can't be
> handled without gloves. She will chomp the heck out of
> what ever she can get her beak on and doesn't let go
> until she's released. Once out of her cage it's a
> complete fiasco to get her back in. She's very playful
> inside the cage and loves to hang upside and weave
> in an out of the rings in the cage. She won't bathe
> though and gets very upset when her cage mate flicks
> water on her.
> Background - I got these guys from a family who had children,
> but the children weren't taught how to behave around birds.
> They teased them, poked them, hit the cage, yelled at them,
> and left the cage covered alot. They were crammed into a
> very small finch cage. It came that one of the children soaked
> the birds with 409 cleaner until which they were laying in the
> bottom of the cage completely in shock. Their mother came to
> me totally histerical with them in a towel, and I washed them
> up, put them in my hospital cage and took them to my vet.
> I took care of them from there on out.
> 
> Name - Baby Rosie
> Age - Hatch Date 12-13-2005
> Sex - Male
> Breed - Cockatiel
> Color - Grey/White/Yellow
> Time - 1.02 years
> Personality - Protective. Will allow for handling once
> out of his cage for a period of time. Excessive and
> extremely hard biter. He can say his own name, and coo
> like the doves. Is a great escape artist! He's incredibly smart
> and really needs lots of play time. He loves music too and
> dances back and forth when my husband plays Elvis.
> He can be a great birdie buddy for the patient person.
> He's VERY loud. Mostly talks, coos and some whistles.
> Background - Baby Rosey comes from an abused background.
> Another pet that had been from a breeder for their child,
> but the child was often left unattended with him. He
> was hit and teased and the cage was poked and had
> stuff thrown at it. One day the bird bit the child
> very hard and the mother was just going to throw it
> outside, so I ended up taking him.


i offered to take in the parakeet/love bird,and cockateil?


----------



## teebo

my cockateil spuds passed away years ago at the vets office,i was going to pick him up and they called me at the last minute and said he died,he was a sweet bird,my dog would walk around the house with the bird on her back,and he whistled the toon of the show bonanza,i had him for years until he got sick,parakeets i have had since i was a little girl,and i even owned a quaker parrot named guimpy,because one of his legs were paralyzed,he was a sweet boy,would give kisses,and whistle at you when you walked by his cage,he passed at age 18,so i know about these kind of birds,but if you can find someone locally good luck that way maybe you can visit with them.congrats on the new baby.


----------



## Becca199212

Charis said:


> We know that Jennifer is a safe and will not harm the birds she receives. Others offering to take unwanted animals of any kind need to be thoroughly checked out as their intentions may be less than honorable.


I get what your saying, I suppose when get the birds it's more usefull than when you give them away.


----------



## horsesgot6

Well It looks Like You May Now Have Found homes For All Of Them. 
Teebo Can Take The Lovebird Parakeet Pair This Way They Can stay A Pair And she Said She Could Also Take The Cockateil. Teebo i think said She was about 3 hours away. Teebo i think Lives in NY.

I Can Take Your Doves. I'm About 5 Hours Away The Other way. I Live In VA. I can Meet You somewhere And Pick The Doves Up. Plus that Will Help Cut Your Trip Down alittle Bit. 

Let Use Know If That Works and if you'd like use to Take these Birds. 

You Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## ChibiFluff

Everything seems really perfect. Everyone just needs to let me know what you need/want as far as cages/food/toys etc. I sent my phone# to teebo and horsesgot6 at your personal emails. If you didn't get my emails please contact me via email at [ [email protected] ] I will be keeping watch at this email every couple of hours until I get plans laid out with everyone. I'd like to make a 2 day venture and head to VA first, swing around and come back up to NY and then come home from there. I'll meet anyone where ever they like as long as it has a physical address that I can mapquest. 

Thank You Again everyone for all of your help! It means the world to me to know that my beloved friends will get wonderful homes!


----------



## teebo

i did not receive an email,but i sent you an email ....hope to speak to you soon.thanks


----------



## horsesgot6

I Just Got Back Had To run To Town. I'm Now Heading Out To The Barn So I'll Call you On Sunday Around 1pm Or So. 
Teebo Check Your Spam Folder If You Have One. Thats Where My Message Ended. 
Talk To you Soon. I'm So Glad All Has Worked out For Your Baby's. 

You Have A Great Day,
Jennifer
My email Address Is [email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley

Great work, members! I'm so glad all these birds are finding homes and am very grateful to our Pigeon-Talk members who are so generously helping out!

Terry


----------



## teebo

horsesgot6 said:


> I Just Got Back Had To run To Town. I'm Now Heading Out To The Barn So I'll Call you On Sunday Around 1pm Or So.
> Teebo Check Your Spam Folder If You Have One. Thats Where My Message Ended.
> Talk To you Soon. I'm So Glad All Has Worked out For Your Baby's.
> 
> You Have A Great Day,
> Jennifer
> My email Address Is [email protected]


got back to you.


----------



## horsesgot6

Teebo I'll PM you Her Phone #. 
You Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## teebo

if horsesgot6 offered to take them all in,and find good homes for them,maybe its better if she takes them all,that way you wont have to travel that much,and she said her sister wants the cockateil i read about them.and if they are biters,i have a 8 yr. old neice,and they bite her little hand it would hurt,when i had mine they werent biters,and i get bit enough with my hens,but they dont have that beak like a cockateil does. and also i dont have bird cages being that i donated them all to the humane society years ago.sorry


----------

